# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  1º Projecto

## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia a todos,

Bem finalmente vou entrar neste mundo salgado! Depois de tempos de muita leitura e de planeamento deste projecto as coisas começam a ganhar forma, contei com a ajuda de dois membros do fórum até agora a quem deixo o meu muito obrigado. As coisas estão a ser feitas com calma para que a margem de erro seja o menor possível e para que as coisas corram bem.

O aquário terá 140X65AX60L onde 20 centímetros de comprimento serão para o refugio que será mais alto que a parte principal do aquário para que a agua caia por gravidade. Sei que a parte do refugio muito poucos gostam de ver da forma que tenho desenhado mas depois de ver o aquário do António pelo qual fiquei apaixonado gostei muito do efeito. 

Irei contar com DSB com 13 centímetros de altura mais um ponto muito discutível onde muitos se dividem na opinião mas juntando tudo o que li e mais uma vez ouvindo os conselhos do grande António penso que tenha mais vantagens desta forma.

Ainda não estão definidos os peixes nem corais a ter pois será o próximo passo, até agora tenho andado de volta do desenho do Aqua , Sump e estrutura(já esta a ser feita). O aquário e a sump em principio e se tudo ficar bem definido serão encomendados no inicio da próxima semana

Por enquanto não há muito mais a dizer mas gostava que comentassem para o bem ou para o mal  :smile2:  e deixo em baixo a imagem 3d do que será o aquário

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

A caixa seca ficará do lado esquerdo com 3 furos em forma triangular, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre o tamanho dos furos

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ninguém comenta ?  :yb665:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá João.

Estou ver que foste a casa do António  :SbSourire2:  o projecto está  :Olá: , mas se vais usar DSB poderás fazer o aquario com 65cm ou 70cm de altura já que a DSB vai te reirar +-10cm, no principio não vais notar grande diferença, mas quando os corais crescerem vais me dar razão. :SbOk: 

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Olá João.
> 
> Estou ver que foste a casa do António  o projecto está , mas se vais usar DSB poderás fazer o aquario com 65cm ou 70cm de altura já que a DSB vai te reirar +-10cm, no principio não vais notar grande diferença, mas quando os corais crescerem vais me dar razão.
> 
> Boa sorte
> um abraço Rogério.


Hmmm

Tens razão e ai o refugio teria que ter 80 cm vou estudar isso  :Smile:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

A estrutura estava a pensar fazer algo deste género 



Em ferro tratado e preparado para suportar o sal. Gostava de saber a vossa opinião

----------


## Vitor Vilas Boas

Acho que devias por uma barras diagonais na parte de trás da estrutura.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Tipo isto ?

----------


## Vitor Vilas Boas

Exacto! Mas também depende muito do material que usares e da área da secção dessas barras....podes nem ter que colocar essas barras diagonais.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

As medidas anteriores estavam mal! Só reparei quando fui imprimir  :SbSourire2:  , em principio não será necessário as obliquas pois o ferro usado vai ser largo, mas o senhor que me vai fazer o trabalho é que vai decidir isso  :SbSourire2: . No final o ferro será zincado deixo em baixo as imagens actualizadas da estrutura.



ou então 



E obrigado a quem respondeu, ainda vão existir muitas dúvidas mas vou metendo por aqui  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu mantinha os 60cm de altura do aqua, mas não fazia DSB, punha só de 3cm a 5cm. Mais tarde vais ter problemas com esse areão...

Cumps.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Pois foi Rogério, estou a tentar ajudá-lo como me ajudaste tb  :SbOk: 
espero que ele actualize o desenvolvimento porque ontem estivemos de volta dos papeis para construir o " avião", ele é um individuo que apanha as coisas muito rápido e tem a esposa que não lhe fica atrás, tb ela adora este passatempo,tem todos os ingredientes para fazer um trabalho em condições. Também já tenho um motor de um micro ondas para lhe fazer um reactor de calk, mas para isso estava a pensar em te pedir alguns esclarecimentos se na altura surgirem  :Coradoeolhos: .

Acho que vai sair daqui um excelente projecto...

Abraço
António

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos,

Como o António já referiu ontem foi dia de trabalho  :SbSourire2: . E não só... visto ter dado tempo para muitas horas de conversa sobre este mundo maravilhoso, muitas horitas a namorar o seu aquário e o belo do jantar feito pelo senhor cozinheiro onde teve que haver solidariedade da minha parte visto as senhoras refilarem muito sobre o prato feito  :SbSourire: .

Muitas horas de conversa e diversão mas a cima de tudo de estruturação daquilo que vai ser o meu projecto, sei que já o referi muitas vezes mas nunca é de mais MUITO OBRIGADO ANTÓNIO  :tutasla: .

Sou novo por este mundo e já reparei que o fórum já teve melhores dias no que toca a actividade, é com muita pena que o vejo pois o apoio que tenho recebido por parte do António tem sido muito muito importante e é sempre bom falar com alguém que partilha os mesmos gostos que nós.

Bem o aquário vai ter uma caixa seca triangular do lado direito com três furos :
  - Ladrão
  - Durso
  - Retorno 
Irei também ter do lado esquerdo um furo de retorno da sump para o refugio. O refugio terá 3 furos, um como já foi referido é o de retorno depois terá um de saída de água e outro ladrão para o caso de acontecer algum imprevisto  :SbSourire2: 

Deixo uma imagem para que fique tudo mais nítido espero que gostem e que opinem para o bem ou para o mal. Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado ao António pela paciência de santo






Ps : As cores tem a ver com o tamanho dos acessórios

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, essa tubagem vai ficar toda à amostra?

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas, essa tubagem vai ficar toda à amostra?
> 
> Cumps.


Boas Bruno,

Apenas o tubo do lado esquerdo de retorno para o refugio mas mais tarde terá coralina e será também tapado pela rocha pelo que não se verá muito, o resto passa por cima e visto que vai ser tapado em cima não se vai ver  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos,

Bem entretanto fui a vidromoldura encomendar o meu aquário e já esta o vidro encomendado  :SbSourire2: . Contudo estou ainda com umas dúvidas em relação a caixa seca mas já esta a ser tudo estudado com a ajuda do António e espero em breve ligar para lá a confirmar como fica no final.

Entretanto já tinha mandado fazer a estrutura, uma empregada da loja da minha mãe tem um irmão que trabalha com ferro e fez-me esta linda estrutura em ferro zincado por apenas 84 euros  :yb665: , em ferro de 50 por 50 deixo em baixo as fotos da estrutura ( com fraca qualidade tiradas pelo telemóvel )











Digam de vossa justiça  :yb663: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, espectaculo de estrutura, mas isso ai a frente sem apoio não é muito fiavel...

Cumps.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Joao,

Faço a mesma observação que o Bruno mas penso que com esse ferro de 50x50 nao será problemas mas era uma segurança, de resto esta mt identico ao meu :SbOk: 
Deves ter tambem atenção a esse flutuante porque peso nao vai faltar  :EEK!:  tem atenção que fique tudo nivelado...
Continuação de bom projecto :SbOk: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Em relação ao piso flutuante veremos se existirá problema, eu coloquei aqueles tapetes de abdominais por baixo para minimizar a nível de riscos ... Mas espero que não exista problema com o piso

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  João

Numa estrutura com 1,400 como a que aí tens  :SbOk: ,o vão frontal não te causará qualquer tipo de problema e dá-te a vantagem de usares e manuseares a àrea tècnica sem impecilhos.
O tapete è uma boa solução para os respingos e ajuda a homogenizar a base.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

Essa estrutura tem exactamente o mesmo formato que a minha, tendo no meu caso 110cm de comprimento. De resto tem o mesmo tipo de arestas com a diferença da minha ser em aço inox de 30mm e 20mm. Espero que não haja problemas de fiabilidade.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos  :Olá: ,

O fim-de-semana não podia ter começado mais salgado! Com o aquário a ser construído, são muitas as tarefas que se podem ir fazendo, e assim sendo, mais uma vez um belo fim-de-semana bem passado na companhia do António e da sua esposa que nos receberam muito bem na sua casa.

Como já referi o aquário ainda está a ser feito, no entanto, e com a ajuda do António neste fim-de-semana foi construído o meu durso e o reactor de calck, aproveitando um motor de um microondas motor esse arranjado pela pessoa do costume nem tenho que referir o nome  :Whistle: . Enquanto construíamos o belo do reactor foram muitas as dúvidas colocadas por mim sobre o belo mundo salgado, e nunca fiquei sem resposta! Infelizmente faltou algum material para finalizar o reactor ( material a ser adquirido já esta segunda-feira ) mas foram umas horas muito bem passadas deixo umas fotos daquilo que foi feito até ao momento, espero que gostem!











PS : Isto é apenas um desabafo. Sou novo neste mundo e neste fórum mas já deu para perceber a existência de várias guerras e guerrinhas. Acho que o pessoal devia ser mais participativo e por vezes dar mais "apoio" ou opiniões. Não interessa se usa dsb se não usa, se isto ou aquilo, aqui todos gostam do mesmo apenas existem várias formas de fazer as coisas. Para que exista evolução é necessário argumentação e de contra-argumentação, é necessário as discussões ( saudáveis ), e um espírito de ajuda por parte de todos só assim é possível aprender algo. Felizmente tive a sorte de conhecer alguém com muito gosto por este tema e que está sempre disponível a ajudar , aprender e ensinar mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado ao António

----------


## Marco_Pereira

Boas
muito bonita essa estrutura não te preocupes com não ter apoio a frente pois só era problema se o aquário fizesse barriga em baixo e se fizesse a estrutura não era o maior dos teus problemas :P

----------


## marcoferro

ficou bonita a estrutura
porém, estrutura de ferro com aqua de agua salgada , quanto tempo vai durar?

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> ficou bonita a estrutura
> porém, estrutura de ferro com aqua de agua salgada , quanto tempo vai durar?


Daí ser zincada para não existir o problema de enferrujar  :SbSourire2:

----------


## marcoferro

Entendi, ehehehe
eu perguntei porque ate a janela de casa ta toda enferrujada, ahahaha

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Indepentemente de ser construida em ferro sinzado, não perdes nada em aplicar uma boa tinta, eventualmente epoxi será a melhor, para garantires uma maior durabilidade sem a criação de ferrugem.

 :SbOk5: 

Uma boa ideia que eventualmente já será tardia é a aplicação de uns pés niveladores, para que a estrutura não fique directamente assente no chão e também pela facilidade de nivelar o aquario na hora da montagem.

Boa sorte

----------


## Artur Corso

Então João vai haver novidades(fotos) para breve?
Eu como vendedor de tintas, penso que lhe meteres um bom primário de epoxi e posteriormente tinta não tens problema.
Força aí :Pracima:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Indepentemente de ser construida em ferro sinzado, não perdes nada em aplicar uma boa tinta, eventualmente epoxi será a melhor, para garantires uma maior durabilidade sem a criação de ferrugem.
> 
> 
> 
> Uma boa ideia que eventualmente já será tardia é a aplicação de uns pés niveladores, para que a estrutura não fique directamente assente no chão e também pela facilidade de nivelar o aquario na hora da montagem.
> 
> Boa sorte


Em relação a aplicação de uma boa tinta penso que não será mesmo necessário o ferro é zincado pelo que muito dificilmente existirá problemas.

Em relação aos pés não acho que seja uma boa ideia por vários motivos, estaria a colocar o peso todo apenas em 4 pontos que seriam os pés, assim toda a estrutura suportará o peso que não será pouco. Por baixo da estrutura foi colocada uma esponja das camas de fazer abdominais.




> Então João vai haver novidades(fotos) para breve?
> Eu como vendedor de tintas, penso que lhe meteres um bom primário de epoxi e posteriormente tinta não tens problema.
> Força aí


Sim para breve espero ter novidades para vos mostrar, ainda esta semana serão compradas as peças que faltam para finalizar o reactor e será comprado o esferovite e madeira necessário para o suporte do aquário  :yb663: .

Cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Em relação a aplicação de uma boa tinta penso que não será mesmo necessário o ferro é zincado pelo que muito dificilmente existirá problemas.
> 
> Em relação aos pés não acho que seja uma boa ideia por vários motivos, estaria a colocar o peso todo apenas em 4 pontos que seriam os pés, assim toda a estrutura suportará o peso que não será pouco. Por baixo da estrutura foi colocada uma esponja das camas de fazer abdominais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos



 :Olá:  Diogo

Quanto ao ferro zincado,não teria tantas certezas assim...isto porque até o inox enferruja com a àgua salgada e o tempo (sei do que estou a falar).
Quanto à colocação de pés na estrutura,estou de acordo contigo.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Acho interessante essa ideia do refúgio ser colocado al lado do aquário... Nunca tinha visto, mas não me parece haver problema nenhum...

Só achei o aquário muito alto. Mais de 1 metro?!?!? :Admirado: 
Para manutenção vai ser complicado sem escada, ou então és grande "para burro". :yb624: 

Eu também vou montar um aquário espero que o masi rapidamente possível e terá 80cm de altura, sendo que estará numa sala onde será visto 90% das vezes sentado no sofá! Não sei se o teu fica na sala ou não, mas 100cm parece-me mesmo exagerado. Ou há alguma razão para os 100cm?

De resto, parece-me muito bem pensado, parabéns! :SbOk:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Acho interessante essa ideia do refúgio ser colocado al lado do aquário... Nunca tinha visto, mas não me parece haver problema nenhum...
> 
> Só achei o aquário muito alto. Mais de 1 metro?!?!?
> Para manutenção vai ser complicado sem escada, ou então és grande "para burro".
> 
> Eu também vou montar um aquário espero que o masi rapidamente possível e terá 80cm de altura, sendo que estará numa sala onde será visto 90% das vezes sentado no sofá! Não sei se o teu fica na sala ou não, mas 100cm parece-me mesmo exagerado. Ou há alguma razão para os 100cm?
> 
> De resto, parece-me muito bem pensado, parabéns!


Boas,

Em relação ao refugio acho que fica mesmo muito giro, já vi o do António que fica brutal com as macro-algas uns cavalos marinhos .... Muito giro mesmo

O aquário vai ficar na sala e o sofá também tem vista para a janela do oceano  :SbSourire2: 

Em relação à altura, na parte de baixo levará a sump onde quero apostar num bom escumador e não quero mais tarde vir a ter problemas de falta de espaço. O outro motivo foi querer ter o aquário à altura certa para não ter que me baixar par ao ver penso que está à altura certa  :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> O outro motivo foi querer ter o aquário à altura certa para não ter que me baixar par ao ver


Bem... ou o teu sofá/mesa de jantar são altíssimos, ou continuo a dizer que deves ser uma "trave". :Coradoeolhos: 

Num sofá/mesa "normal" ficamos sentados com a cabeça a 90cm no máximo, pelo que 90cm deveria ser o meio do aquário para um visão correcta... Por exemplo, a que altura tens a tv?

Quanto ao argumento do escumador, faz todo o sentido  :Pracima:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Bem... ou o teu sofá/mesa de jantar são altíssimos, ou continuo a dizer que deves ser uma "trave".
> 
> Num sofá/mesa "normal" ficamos sentados com a cabeça a 90cm no máximo, pelo que 90cm deveria ser o meio do aquário para um visão correcta... Por exemplo, a que altura tens a tv?
> 
> Quanto ao argumento do escumador, faz todo o sentido


Do sofá realmente não vou ficar a uma altura "centrada" mas dará para ver, no entanto acho que passarei a maior parte do tempo de namoro com esta janela bem pertinho e de pé para que seja possível ver tudo o que se passa por lá  :SbSourire24:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Do sofá realmente não vou ficar a uma altura "centrada" mas dará para ver, no entanto acho que passarei a maior parte do tempo de namoro com esta janela bem pertinho e de pé para que seja possível ver tudo o que se passa por lá


Ok, se vais estar a maior parte do tempo em pé, então faz todo o sentido a altura.

Como referi também vou montar um aquário na sala, e vou estar 90% do tempo a ver o aquário do sofá e então estou a pensar em 80cm (e acho que 70 seria o ideal, mas como referiste diminui bastante o espaço por baixo do aquário :Icon Cry: )

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Ok, se vais estar a maior parte do tempo em pé, então faz todo o sentido a altura.
> 
> Como referi também vou montar um aquário na sala, e vou estar 90% do tempo a ver o aquário do sofá e então estou a pensar em 80cm (e acho que 70 seria o ideal, mas como referiste diminui bastante o espaço por baixo do aquário)


Sem dúvida e acho que depois quando estás de pé é bastante complicado visto teres que te baixar mas isso é conforme as situações também podes rodas baixas  :yb624: . Desde que te agrade o resto é conversa

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim é isso, desde que agrade...

Julgo que tem mesmo a ver com a posição *maioritária* que vamos ter. O meu antigo aquário, por exemplo, estava na entrada da casa e portanto tinha-o a 1,35cm. mas na sala vou vê-lo amioritariamente sentado no sofá!  :Pracima:

----------


## marcoferro

Qualquer ferro + agua salagada nao combinam mesmo ele sendo zincado
quando comentei abaixo sobre a estrutura de ferro foi pq ja vi amigos que fizeram estrutura com ferro zincado e tiveram serios problemas... agora vi em algum lugar sobre um projeto que o cara passou uma camada de resina acrilica em cima do ferro isolando-o da salinidade ...

como disseram ai embaixo , ate o aço inox oxida...

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

> Em relação a aplicação de uma boa tinta penso que não será mesmo necessário o ferro é zincado pelo que muito dificilmente existirá problemas.
> 
> Em relação aos pés não acho que seja uma boa ideia por vários motivos, estaria a colocar o peso todo apenas em 4 pontos que seriam os pés, assim toda a estrutura suportará o peso que não será pouco. Por baixo da estrutura foi colocada uma esponja das camas de fazer abdominais.


Caro João, tal como já foi afirmado o ferro zincado caso não seja devidamente tratado, rapidamente vai oxidar na presença da água salgada, mesmo que não ocorra um contacto directo.

Por essa razão dei a minha sugestão que é aquela que tenho utilizado nos últimos anos, e estou totalmente satisfeito, considerando mesmo que comparativamente a mandar construir a estrutura em inox 316 ou 304, que com o passar do tempo também pode vir a oxidar, se a estrutura for construída em ferro normal e devidamente tratada e pintada com tintas apropriadas ao contacto directo com água salgada, vai ficar muito mais barata e terá uma durabilidade muito prolongada.

Quanto à utilização dos pés niveladores, já tive oportunidade de ter estruturas da duas formas, a primeira que tive era exactamente igual à tua e posso assegurar não a voltarei a utilizar, os pés a que me referi são utilizados para aplicações industriais e reutilizados por várias marcas que produzem aquários e respectivos móveis em Portugal e no estrangeiro, estes estão preparados para suportar pesos muito superiores aos dos nossos aquários, dá uma vista de olhos nos moveis dos aquários produzidos pela Deltec para teres uma ideia do que estou a falar.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, então por aqui não há novidades?

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Bem parece que desisti da ideia do Aqua mas isso não é verdade  :yb668: . Bem estive de férias no Egipto pelo que desde que voltei tem acontecido de tudo um pouco o que me levou a esta pequena paragem. O aquário já chegou e posso desde já dizer que a vidromoldura fez um excelente trabalho, a ver se hoje já coloco umas fotos  :yb665: 

Bem as férias no Egipto foram simplesmente perfeitas principalmente no que toca a mergulho onde tive oportunidade de ver o mar vermelho no seu melhor, com peixes lindos e gigantes e corais simplesmente perfeitos, também tenho algumas fotos e até mesmo alguns vídeos que posso partilhar com vocês.

Bem neste momento estou a começar a comprar o material para o aquário mas entretanto decidi comprar casa e já estou a procurar em lisboa,pelo que não devo montar o aquário antes de mudar para a nova casa ( algo que espero que seja rápido ) mas vou continuar a adquirir material, mais tarde farei um ponto de situação

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos e antes de mais um Bom ano!

Bem este projecto esteve um bocado parado porque depois de voltar de férias do Egipto, decidi comprar casa. Ou seja de Agosto até agora tem sido uma confusão ver casas falar com bancos .... Finalmente as coisas estão praticamente fechadas e no final deste mês de janeiro já me mudo para a nova casa.

Como não podia deixar de ser tenho lá o cantinho onde este projecto ganhará vida. Aproveito para deixar umas fotos do Aqua Sump e Refugio que na altura acabei por não colocar e aproveito para o fazer agora para que possam dar a vossa opinião  :yb665: 

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5343/dscn0288ou.jpg

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8131/dscn0290p.jpg

http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/3838/dscn0291r.jpg

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4664/dscn0293e.jpg

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/9241/dscn0300f.jpg

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/1483/dscn0302c.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João muito trabalho pela frente.

Já sabes, mais vale simplificar do que complicar, ou seja, mais vale ter o aqua vários anos simples do que o ter complicado e fartares-te dele em pouco tempo.  :Wink: 

Aguardo por começar-mos a por as mãos a obra.

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,

Bem finalmente a mudança de casa está muito próxima ( máximo 2 semanas ) e com ela começará finalmente este projecto. Ontem chegou a minha encomenda com algum material deixo aqui a lista :

-ATI SUN POWER  T5 6x54 w
-3 Unidades. ATI T5, BLUE PLUS 54 w. 
-2 Unidades. ATI T5, AQUABLUE SPECIAL 54 w. 
-1 Unidades  ATI T5, PURPLE PLUS 54 w. 
-ATI 250, POWERCONE 
-CRYSTAL SEA MARINEMIX  20kg 
-MAG FLIP, largo 
- Ocean NOA10701 BIO ACTIV WHITE SAND, 9 kg. 
-Ocean Wonders CORALLINE PURPLE REEF EPOXY 
-Salifert:
-SATE0001 Test de pH 6
-SATE0002 Test de Carbonatos/dureza (kH) 
-SATE0003 Test de Nitritos (NO2) 
-SATE0005 Test de Amonia (NH4) 
-SATE0006 Test de Fosfatos (PO4) 
-SATE0007 Test de Nitratos (NO3) 
-SATE0009 Test de Calcio (Ca) 
-SATE0010 Test de Magnesio (Mg) 

-D-D Refractometro 
-DVH, Filtro de Calcetin 

-Vortech MP40


Ficam aqui também algumas fotos ( com má qualidade porque foram tiradas a pressa mas espero em breve poder partilhar convosco mais fotos )

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Por favor redimensiona as imagens para as podermos ver correctamente.
Podes utilizar o microsoft office picture manager, o Paint.Net ou Picasa.

Normalmente o pessoal utiliza as seguintes dimensões - 800x600 px.


O setup parece muito bom. Tens uma boa selecção de  material: boa escumação, boa iluminação, boa circulação.  
Falta só saber como vais fazer a adição de Cálcio, KH e Magnésio.

Um abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Por favor redimensiona as imagens para as podermos ver correctamente.
> Podes utilizar o microsoft office picture manager, o Paint.Net ou Picasa.
> 
> Normalmente o pessoal utiliza as seguintes dimensões - 800x600 px.
> 
> 
> O setup parece muito bom. Tens uma boa selecção de  material: boa escumação, boa iluminação, boa circulação.  
> ...


Boas,

Já alterei as fotos  :SbSourire2:  

Obrigado pela opinião  :Olá:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Ah e tal, já actualizavas o tópico...  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Ah e tal, já actualizavas o tópico... 
> 
> Cumps.


Tens toda a razão Bruno  :SbSourire2: 

Bem na altura que comprei o aquário tinha ido de férias para o Egipto, e quando voltei decidi comprar casa então o projecto ficou mais ou menos congelado. Fui comprando material mas não montei o aquário pois dentro de pouco tempo ia mudar de casa.

Entretanto comprei casa e tive que esperar uns 5 meses por causa das obras. Agora finalmente mudei-me há cerca de 1 semana para a nova casa e como a disposição era um bocado diferente decidi alterar um bocado o projecto com as dicas do grande Bruno.

Acabei por vender o aquário que tinha comprado e mandei fazer um, mas um bocado diferente. Deixo em baixo algumas fotos para verem o estado actual do projecto.

O Aquário ficou com 1,30 X 60cm X 60cm + coluna seca de fora (10cm) em vidro extra claro. Vou aproveitar o refugio que vai ficar na parte de baixo ao lado da sump para reposição de água!

Hoje já vou ter novidades para meter aqui e agora começo a actualizar regularmente este tópico  :Wink: 

Mais uma vez tenho que agradecer ao Bruno por todo o apoio e paciência que tem tido comigo. 

Logo a noite depois de fazermos o layout do aquário, prometo fazer um post mais descritivo sobre tudo do projecto, equipamento, montagens .... Espero que gostem e que digam de vossa justiça

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim sim, mais novidades vão vir... será o belo resultado de 22kg de rocha viva e mais 8kg de rocha morta...  :yb665: 

Cumps.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Hummm aquário parecido ao meu  :Coradoeolhos:  boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: João 

Parabéns pelo projecto :Pracima: 

Está a ficar muito bom :Palmas:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Hummm aquário parecido ao meu  boa sorte


É verdade, os bons exemplos são sempre para seguir  :SbSourire: 




> João 
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto
> 
> Está a ficar muito bom


Muito obrigado vou agora fazer upload de umas fotos para meter aqui do layout  :SbSourire:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está a ganhar forma!!!

Fotos, fotos e mais fotos  :Olá:  :SbOk:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Está a ganhar forma!!!
> 
> Fotos, fotos e mais fotos


É verdade, esta mesmo a ganhar forma! Nestes ultimos dois dias o aquário teve uma grande evolução, isto com a grande ajuda do Bruno a quem mais uma vez deixo aqui o meu muito obrigado.

Terça-Feira foi dia de meter a areia viva ( a morta já lá estava), contruir o layout ( ainda tivemos que ir comprar Rocha morta pois a viva não chegava  :Coradoeolhos:  ) , meter agua..... meter mais agua e ainda mais agua

Neste momento esta praticamente tudo pronto para que o sistema comece a funcionar a 100%. Ontem estive a tratar do retorno que esta praticamente finalizado.

Neste momento tenho +- mais 70 litros de agua feita, o que provavelmente não chegará para encher o resto ( do aquário + sump ), mas hoje quando chegar a casa enquanto vou metendo a água vou fazendo mais e espero que hoje fique tudo pronto  :yb663: 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de Terça-Feira, e prometo que hoje quando chegar a casa tiro umas fotos para colocar aqui













Espero que gostem e que comentem :Whistle:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia,

Ontem foi dia de fazer mais uns litros de água e de meter no aquário! Deixo mais umas fotos  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ontem foi dia de finalizar a montagem!

O aquário estava praticamente preparado, faltava apenas ligar o retorno, escumador e abrir as torneiras da queda de água! Faltavam também alguns litros de água que foram feitos enquanto finalizavamos alguns pormenores.

Tudo corria as mil maravilhas, mas infelizmente quando ligamos o retorno reparámos num pequeno problema............ O aquário estava desnivelado ( que soco no estomago ) 





Como podem reparar existe uma diferença do lado direito do aquário para o lado esquerdo  :yb620: 

A solução agora deve passar pela utilização de um hidraulico para meter uns calços para nívelar! O aquário ficou todo a funcionar tendo agora esta questão por resolver assim que consiga arranjar solução  :yb620: 

Apesar de estar tudo a funcionar fiquei um bocado desiludido com isto, vamos lá ver se consigo resolver  :yb663:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ontem foi dia de fazer os primeiros testes ficam aqui os resultados

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, estás lixado, das duas uma, ou não gostam do teu aqua, ou está tudo bem que não precisas de comentários. lol

Este fim-de-semana já levas 50L para fazer a primeira TPA.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Eu de ti esvaziava o máximo possível para operação de nivelamento.

E muita calma....ao erguer isso tudo, pois qualquer vacilo vêm tudo ao chão e tens 1 belo lago artificial dentro de casa!

Boa Sorte!
Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas, estás lixado, das duas uma, ou não gostam do teu aqua, ou está tudo bem que não precisas de comentários. lol
> 
> Este fim-de-semana já levas 50L para fazer a primeira TPA.
> 
> Cumps.


Sim é verdade, não devem mesmo gostar lol 




> Eu de ti esvaziava o máximo possível para operação de nivelamento.
> 
> E muita calma....ao erguer isso tudo, pois qualquer vacilo vêm tudo ao chão e tens 1 belo lago artificial dentro de casa!
> 
> Boa Sorte!
> Abraço,
> Fabiano Moser.


Fabiano,

Sim é verdade, o processo vai ter de ser feito lentamente e com muito cuidado! A ideia passa pela utilização de dois hidraulicos, um de cada lado do canto para onde esta inclinado, com o apoio de uns barrotes.

Ainda estou a estudar a melhor solução para resolver este problema! Se alguém tiver sugestões fico agradecido  :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

Aqui há semanas passei numa loja aqui da zona e tinham lá um aquário de um cliente em reparação (um dos vidros rachados). Segundo apurei, o cliente tinha tentado deslocar o aquário com este cheio... fica o alerta  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, descolar é uma coisa, levantar uns mm para por um calce é outra.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

ESVAZIA ISSO TUDO!!!

Convoca a malta pra levar os jerricans, porque se ao tentar levantar e algo escorregar e bater o aqua ao chão o impacto vai causar danos quase de certeza.

Vazio 2 homens fortes assim como EU levantam isso! :SbSourire2: 

Belo projeto pra PÁSCOA!

FELIZ PÁSCOA A TODOS!

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, descolar é uma coisa, levantar uns mm para por um calce é outra.


Deve ter sido isso que o cliente pensou... mas depois as leis da física contrariaram-no...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos,

Ontem fez 3 semanas desde o inicio do aquário. E está neste momento com 3 horas de luz ( tenho aumentado 1 por semana )

No fim-de-semana passado foi feita a primeira TPA com cerca de 100 litros vindos do aquário do Bruno Santos.

A ideia é fazer TPA's de 10% todas as semanas, sendo assim hoje foi dia de nova TPA (±60L) onde aproveitei para acertar os valores de salinidade que estavam um pouco baixos. Aproveitei a TPA para limpar o escumador, saco ( DVH Filtersock ) ....

Já se nota alguma evolução nas cores das rochas e entretanto comecei a meter alguns eremitas (± 20) que andam a trabalhar bem  :Coradoeolhos: 

Deixo algumas fotos, espero sinceramente que comentem e que digam de vossa justiça  :yb663: 




























Estou com algumas dúvidas :

-Qual o nível de escumação que devo colocar, neste momento está a meio do copo é assim que deve estar ?

-Outra questão passa pelo saco de carvão e anti-fosfatos, que não sei muito bem onde devo colocar, se devo colocar entre os vidros das divisórias, se devo colocar em frente à saída de água do escumador ( visto ter mais potência, ou até mesmo se devo deixar onde está...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está a ganhar forma e a coralina já está a rebentar em força!

Como estão os nitritos?  :Admirado:

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Eu colocava o saco de carvão num sítio com bastante circulação de água. Não sou especialista, mas acho que aqui o importante é ter sempre uma boa circulação aonde o carvão está instalado.

Gostei do tubo da descida da coluna d´agua, se calhar resolvia o meu barulho, vou ver se copio a idéia!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço,
FM

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Está a ganhar forma e a coralina já está a rebentar em força!
> 
> Como estão os nitritos?


Quando fiz o teste estava a 0,25. Mas entretanto já fiz TPA e coloquei anti-phos no saco de carvão. Penso que já deve ter baixado




> Boas,
> 
> Eu colocava o saco de carvão num sítio com bastante circulação de água. Não sou especialista, mas acho que aqui o importante é ter sempre uma boa circulação aonde o carvão está instalado.
> 
> Gostei do tubo da descida da coluna d´agua, se calhar resolvia o meu barulho, vou ver se copio a idéia! 
> 
> Abraço,
> FM


O saco está num sitio onde existe circulação, não sei se a suficiente...

A parte do tubo é simples basta uma mangueira que faça a extenção do tubo até ao nível de água da sump para eliminar o barulho  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, fazes como eu quero fazer, é por o reactor de anti-fosfatos, ando a procura de uma baratinho.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Já nivelaste o aquário?

Se precisares tenho um "alguidar" branco de 300l que te posso emprestar para o esvaziares e endireitar isso.

Não aconselho mesmo nada é o aquário continuar a funcionar assim. Estás a fazer mais esforço numa das laterais.

Abraço,

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas ,
> 
> Já nivelaste o aquário?
> 
> Se precisares tenho um "alguidar" branco de 300l que te posso emprestar para o esvaziares e endireitar isso.
> 
> Não aconselho mesmo nada é o aquário continuar a funcionar assim. Estás a fazer mais esforço numa das laterais.
> 
> Abraço,



Boas,

Não, porque ainda estou a pensar qual a melhor forma de o fazer. 

Esse alguidar seria uma GRANDE, GRANDE ajuda!

Queria ver se resolvia este problema o mais rápido possível pois também ando preocupado com o facto de uma das laterais estar com mais peso que as outras.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda  :yb677:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, com esses 300L e os meus Bidons que chega aos 200L totalizam 500L que chega perfeitamente para se fazer issso tudo num instante e com muita mais facilidade.

Arranja maneira de fazermos isso amanha a noite...

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos!

Bem ontem como estava previsto, foi dia de endireitar o aquário!

Mais uma vez com a ajuda do Bruno ( já nem sei como agradecer ), e também com a ajuda da Aquahobby que se disponibilizou a emprestar os jerricans ( sem isso teria sido impossível )

Decidimos tirar a água toda do aquário ( e ainda bem  :yb663:  ) se não tinha dado para o torto  :yb665: 

Deixo algumas fotos para terem ideia da maluqueira que foi ( infelizmente deixei a máquina no escritório, e tive que tirar fotos com o telemóvel que não ficaram grande coisa )
















Neste momento o aquário está direitinho finalmente  :Palmas:  

Ainda estou para perceber como aguentou 3 semanas sem partir  :yb665:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Bem ontem como estava previsto, foi dia de endireitar o aquário!
> 
> Mais uma vez com a ajuda do Bruno ( já nem sei como agradecer ), e também com a ajuda da Aquahobby que se disponibilizou a emprestar os jerricans ( sem isso teria sido impossível )
> 
> Decidimos tirar a água toda do aquário ( e ainda bem  ) se não tinha dado para o torto 
> 
> Deixo algumas fotos para terem ideia da maluqueira que foi ( infelizmente deixei a máquina no escritório, e tive que tirar fotos com o telemóvel que não ficaram grande coisa )
> ...


Boas antes de mais nada ,boa sorte para o aquario .
O layout está bastante harmonioso ,eu não mexia mais.
O aquario não parte assim com 2 cantigas ,era pior se o desnivelamento fosse em cantos opostos cruzados.Agora muita calma com a introdução de vivos :SbOk2:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Boas antes de mais nada ,boa sorte para o aquario .
> O layout está bastante harmonioso ,eu não mexia mais.
> O aquario não parte assim com 2 cantigas ,era pior se o desnivelamento fosse em cantos opostos cruzados.Agora muita calma com a introdução de vivos


Antes de mais obrigado pelo comentário  :SbOk2: 

O layout foi obra do Bruno, e em principio não é para ser alterado 

Em relação aos vivos, apesar de custar sei que tenho de ter calminha, a seu tempo vão entrar  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Antes de mais obrigado pelo comentário 
> 
> Em relação aos vivos, apesar de custar sei que tenho de ter calminha, a seu tempo vão entrar




João como eu te compreendo  :Coradoeolhos: 

saudações

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

Alguém me sabe dizer lojas com acrilico preto a bons preços ?

Abraçço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva.

Tens estes:

: : DAGOL | O Fabuloso Mundo do Vidro Acrílico : :

Mas eu acho que são caros.

Já la comprei vários artigos mas não acrílico preto. É uma questão de telefonares para a pedir valores.

Também vendem egg-Crate (grelha opalina)

Saudações

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia a todos,

Já não coloco aqui novidades há algum tempo, por isso vou fazer o ponto de situação!

A primeira bicharada a entrar foi a equipa de limpeza! Entraram primeiro cerca de 25 eremitas ( não foi tudo ao mesmo tempo ) e mais tarde 4 turbos e 4 strombus 

Depois disso entraram 3 corais para ver como se portavam ( ofertas do Bruno Santos ). Passados uns dias os carais estavam de boa saúde com os polipos de fora e com boas cores.

De seguida, entrou uma salária e passados 3 ou 4 dias entraram mais uns corais. Depois foi a vez de entrar um hepatus tiny.

Isto foi a semana passada, e tinha definido que agora ficava 1 mês sem colocar mais nenhum vivo! Mas fiz anos no sábado e os meus primos decidiram oferecer-me um Clarkii, foi um misto de felicidade e de preocupação pois não estava nos planos a entrada de mais nenhum vivo tão depressa.

Ontem foi dia de fazer testes e aproveito para os deixar aqui 



Fica então a lista de vivos!


Peixes :

Salária 
Hepatus
Clarkii

Corais :

Hydnophora sp.- Horn Coral, Fluorescent 
Acropora Carduus - Blue 
Acropora mileipora azul
Stylophora Pistillata - Milka 
Acropora tricolor
Acropora sp. - Acropora Dark Purple Green Polyps
Acropora tenuis branco azul
Eufilia

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos logo a noite!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas João,

Há um pormenor muito relevante... os nitratos já estão nos 10ppm, portanto significa que o ciclo já está na fase final ou mesmo concluído. O risco de picos de amónia ou nitritos já estará ultrapassado... não esquecendo de ir colocando os novos vivos moderadamente e espaçadamente, tipo não mais de um por semana...  :SbOk3: 

Já em relação à manutenção de corais, os parâmetros de Ca e Mg estão preocupantes... deves tentar resolver isso quanto antes... tipo adicionar Cálcio de duas partes, Tripple Buffers, Magnésio, Kalk, entre outras soluções... O Ca deverá estar nos 400ppm ou superior, e o Mg deverá rondar os 1300ppm ou ligeiramente acima...  :SbOk3: 

De resto, todos os outros parâmetros parecem-me bons  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Lopes

então e fotos?? :yb665:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Fotos! Fotos! Fotos! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia a todos!

Deixo aqui algumas fotos ( não ficaram grande coisa, ainda ando a testar a máquina ) como prometido

https://picasaweb.google.com/1040554...Iyl6aze-ZSoew#

E deixo também um video 

YouTube - &#x202a;Reef 500L&#x202c;&rlm;

Espero que gostem!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, oh assim não vale, isso é mostrar fotos a preguiçoso, tem de ser assim:

lol

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

:yb677:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

João,

Isso tem potêncial

Mesmo fixe!  :Palmas: 

Saudações

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Esse layout está muito bem conseguido  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, então como está o aquário torto (agora direito) ?!

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa noite a todos!

Bem o tempo tem sido pouco para postar aqui no fórum e também falta alguma vontade é verdade  :yb665: 

Entretanto o aquário teve muitas novidades desde entrada de alguns vivos a ter alterado o escumador e até mesmo ter ficado direito  :SbSourire2: 

Já tenho tudo pronto para amanhã tirar umas boas fotos com a D90! Mas entretanto deixo algumas tiradas agora com o Iphone!

Já se notam alguns crescimentos. Tive um pequeno problema enquanto tive de férias as ventoinhas não ligaram e tive temperaturas altas que acabaram por branquear alguns corais mas mantenho a esperança que voltem a renascer das trevas  :SbSourire2: 

Ficam então algumas fotos e amanha tento meter um post mais completo com entradas alterações e umas boas fotos com a D90.

Espero que gostem ( e que comentem  :yb665:  )
























Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Esse layout está muito bem conseguido


Obrigado. hehehehe :P

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas João, já que ninguém diz nada digo eu. lol

Secalhar tens de passar o tópico de novo porjecto para o Setup, isto porque com o avanço e estabilidade que o aqua tem, deixa de ser um aqua novo, mas sim um aqua maturado.

Aguardamos pelas fotos melhores.  :Wink: 

Abraço.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Muito bom!

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Novo tópico deste aquário 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....oked-Reef-500L

----------

